# PICS FROM SF STREETLOW SHOW



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE RIDES THAT WERE AT THE SHOW COULDNT MAKE IT TO BAD


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

POST ALL THEM FINE ASS FEMALES TOO!!!! I KNOW THERE PROBABLY WAS ALOT. CANT WAIT FOR THE ONE IN LBC!!!!!


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

hell yeah all those fine girls its sf had to be alot come on i know you guys have some dont be greedy


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll post some pics of the show in a few!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

seen your cutty ot there sic and them girls were off the hook


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

for whoever left early and missed the bikini contest.....let's just say all that was needed was a tip rail.......bare skin baby........started it out mild then the tops came off, then got wet, then the bottoms came off...........I know the crazy wind made a few people leave, but dayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm.......




there were a lotof cars, and a lot of people......Congrats StreetLow on a show well done........can't wait for Long Beach.........

and yes........I'll be posting up some pics later....................


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

i heard mac dre was there   i should have went


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

HEY TORO DO U HAVE PICS OF THE CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jul 26 2004, 10:14 AM
> *HEY TORO DO U HAVE PICS OF THE CONTEST :biggrin:*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

NICE MEETING YOU BRO AND TWO FOR TWENTY FIVE WAS THE SHIT HURRY UP AND GET A SAN JOSE VENDOR THOUGH BECAUSE ITS A BITCH FINDIN YOR STUFF LOCAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 26 2004, 10:46 AM
> *NICE MEETING YOU BRO AND TWO FOR TWENTY FIVE WAS THE SHIT HURRY UP AND GET A SAN JOSE VENDOR THOUGH BECAUSE ITS A BITCH FINDIN YOR STUFF LOCAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 ummmmm, who is this message for??????


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Toro, Goodmorning I just woke up. I had a blast, it was fun. Oh, and thanks for the hook up...  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jul 26 2004, 11:36 AM
> *Hey Toro, Goodmorining I just woke up. I had a blast, it was fun. Oh, and thanks for the hook up...  i mean :cheesy:*


 I was waiting for you to post......so you are feeling good.....that bottle went pretty quick.....I'll have to take 2 next time.....well, as long as you found your way back to the Socios area at the show.... hehehhehe...how did the club do?????? It was a cool show, except for the wind.......


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning' Toro.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 26 2004, 10:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 26 2004, 10:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--galaxie67xl_@Jul 26 2004, 11:36 AM
> *Hey Toro, Goodmorining  I just woke up.  I had a blast, it was fun.  Oh, and thanks for the hook up...   i mean :cheesy:*


I was waiting for you to post......so you are feeling good.....that bottle went pretty quick.....I'll have to take 2 next time.....well, as long as you found your way back to the Socios area at the show.... hehehhehe...how did the club do?????? It was a cool show, except for the wind.......[/b][/quote]
We did okay we brought home 4 trophies. Yes it was hella windy and cold. Well, lets just say it seem it took for ever to get back and if it wasn't for Juanito guiding me back, i would of not made it. Yes i think you should bring a 6 PACK next time. I feel so bad, i took the last drink and that guy seem pretty thirsty. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

WHERE'S THE PICS?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 26 2004, 11:46 AM
> *Morning' Toro.*


 goooood morning........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl+Jul 26 2004, 11:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (galaxie67xl @ Jul 26 2004, 11:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did okay we brought home 4 trophies. Yes it was hella windy and cold. Well, lets just say it seem it took for ever to get back and if it wasn't for Juanito guiding me back, i would of not made it. Yes i think you should bring a 6 PACK next time. I feel so bad, i took the last drink and that guy seem pretty thirsty. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
congrats on the trophies......and don't worry about the homie....it was 2pm and we started early...hehehehe, first come first serve...and you know what....Tequila and Mountain Dew was not bad...thats what we started with at 10am.......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 26 2004, 11:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 26 2004, 11:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the trophies......and don't worry about the homie....it was 2pm and we started early...hehehehe, first come first serve...and you know what....Tequila and Mountain Dew was not bad...thats what we started with at 10am.......[/b][/quote]
Nothing like a morning energy drink :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

I GUESS IT'S BETTER THAN SOME STARBUCK'S RIGHT EL TORO?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 26 2004, 11:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 26 2004, 11:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the trophies......and don't worry about the homie....it was 2pm and we started early...hehehehe, first come first serve...and you know what....Tequila and Mountain Dew was not bad...thats what we started with at 10am.......[/b][/quote]
Hey Jess how did Anthony do? I haven't talked to him today.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

hey toro if you are going to post pictures, don't forget the ones we took in the RV, thanks to all that made it, show got a little crazy with the performers, but MAC Dre tore it up and a big thanks to the S.F. police for not tripping on that bikini contest that got pretty crazy, but if course you would know what im talking about if you were there, hey im already getting them emails, but you know what? Bikini contests are no place for kids so we tell them parents to use better judgement and not bring the kids by specially for a streetlow bikini contest, see you at long beach and visalia


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 26 2004, 11:22 AM
> *hey toro if you are going to post pictures, don't forget the ones we took in the RV, thanks to all that made it, show got a little crazy with the performers, but MAC Dre tore it up and a big thanks to the S.F. police for not tripping on that bikini contest that got pretty crazy, but if course you would know what im talking about if you were there, hey im already getting them emails, but you know what? Bikini contests are no place for kids so we tell them parents to use better judgement and not bring the kids by specially for a streetlow bikini contest, see you at long beach and visalia*


 mac dre always tears it up, even after he just overdosed not even a week ago


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Jul 26 2004, 12:14 PM
> *I GUESS IT'S BETTER THAN SOME STARBUCK'S RIGHT EL TORO?*


 oh hell yeah......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 26 2004, 12:22 PM
> *hey toro if you are going to post pictures, don't forget the ones we took in the RV, thanks to all that made it, show got a little crazy with the performers, but MAC Dre tore it up and a big thanks to the S.F. police for not tripping on that bikini contest that got pretty crazy, but if course you would know what im talking about if you were there, hey im already getting them emails, but you know what? Bikini contests are no place for kids so we tell them parents to use better judgement and not bring the kids by specially for a streetlow bikini contest, see you at long beach and visalia*


 even the ones I took in the back of the RV??????? :0 

let's just say I can't wait for Long Beach...........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jul 26 2004, 12:19 PM
> *Hey Jess how did Anthony do? I haven't talked to him today.*


 I didn't see him......but I did see the california chop shop thong on one of the girls during the bikini contest.....and a few minutes after that, even that came off..... :0


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

yeah today is recovery day for us, the crew and gilbert went to eat at lucky chances and we just took sime to reflect on the show both the good and the bad, now long beach p.d. trips a little on the nudity so it wont be a bikini show but a wet t shirt contest, and but what i love more than that in long beach is all them nice ass bombitas, is like bombita heaven last year we hit like 400 cars and most of them were bombs, you have to love that shit and like 2 ricers at our show, shit even frisco had only a few ricers there too. Just a quick note, there will be no p.d. in visalia, they are armed guards and we are thinking of jumping that bikini contest to $500, but you'll have to go and see the show, toro, hell yeah all the pics we took in the R.V. you know wich ones im talking about


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 26 2004, 12:38 PM
> *yeah today is recovery day for us, the crew and gilbert went to eat at lucky chances and we just took sime to reflect on the show both the good and the bad, now long beach p.d. trips a little on the nudity so it wont be a bikini show but a wet t shirt contest, and but what i love more than that in long beach is all them nice ass bombitas, is like bombita heaven last year we hit like 400 cars and most of them were bombs, you have to love that shit and like 2 ricers at our show, shit even frisco had only a few ricers there too. Just a quick note, there will be no p.d. in visalia, they are armed guards and we are thinking of jumping that bikini contest to $500, but you'll have to go and see the show, toro, hell yeah all the pics we took in the R.V. you know wich ones im talking about*


 ah damn, this feels like old times again............wooooo wooooooo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

one more thing Alfonso.........................................





:wave: <-------waterboy


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

SO WHOS GOING TO POST THOSE PICS IM READY 4 THEM ALSO DONT FORGET THE BIKINI CONTEST WASSUUPP RICH


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

Toro - call me bout SJ show pics - FR - no mail still!  
            :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Jul 26 2004, 02:14 PM
> *Toro - call me bout SJ show pics - FR - no mail still!
> :angry:*


 I'll call tonight, I left my cell phone at home.....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i posted pics in the Post Your Ride section, Sorry no bikini contest pics 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...8ae4b9dc064312a


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!! 

For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!  


And for El Toro if you guys got a problem with my boys performance and if you guys got balls and man enuff come and tell us bro!! Like it says below: DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME!!! IN OTHER WORDS STOP HATING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Jul 26 2004, 03:24 PM
> *HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!!
> 
> For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!
> ...


 you can upload the pics to http://www.imagepimps.com and just post the link here so there will be no nudity showing


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Jul 26 2004, 03:24 PM
> *HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!!
> 
> For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Jul 26 2004, 04:24 PM
> *HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!!
> 
> For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!
> ...


 I don't know what you were talking about....my car was no where near the stage until everyone had left and I didn't even watch the concert......are you sure it was me........I don't even show a car....so talk to me man....if there is something that I can do, then I'll help out.....are you sure you are even talking to the right guy.......I remember you from the San Jose show and didn't even see you yesterday.......pm me man, I'll give you my number and we can talk if you want, but truthfully, I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Jul 26 2004, 04:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jenns64chevy @ Jul 26 2004, 04:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bears_security_@Jul 26 2004, 03:24 PM
> *HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That  was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!!
> 
> For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!
> ...


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh:


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 26 2004, 04:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 26 2004, 04:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bears_security_@Jul 26 2004, 04:24 PM
> *HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That  was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!!
> 
> For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!
> ...


I don't know what you were talking about....my car was no where near the stage until everyone had left and I didn't even watch the concert......are you sure it was me........I don't even show a car....so talk to me man....if there is something that I can do, then I'll help out.....are you sure you are even talking to the right guy.......I remember you from the San Jose show and didn't even see you yesterday.......pm me man, I'll give you my number and we can talk if you want, but truthfully, I don't know what you are talking about[/b][/quote]
I was there with my boys on stage (Myster E and Sir MoJ and sickaholic) I am their personnal security/bodyguard bro I was at street low booth at the opposite of where the rv was. I will email you with my number so we can talk about this. I might be mistaken and will be a man about it and apoligize fo it. but will be at the long beach and visalia show too with my boys.

peace
bear


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bears_security+Jul 26 2004, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bears_security @ Jul 26 2004, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there with my boys on stage (Myster E and Sir MoJ and sickaholic) I am their personnal security/bodyguard bro I was at street low booth at the opposite of where the rv was. I will email you with my number so we can talk about this. I might be mistaken and will be a man about it and apoligize fo it. but will be at the long beach and visalia show too with my boys.

peace
bear [/b][/quote]
I emailed you my number bro........go check your aol......and I was on the RV side way on the other side......I'll be in Long Beach and Visalia too.......so yeah, man......call me....I left you my number on your email.........


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

DAMN I MISSED A GOOD HUH WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME :biggrin: BUT MY CLUB WAS WELL REPRESENTED :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Jul 26 2004, 04:24 PM
> *HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!!
> 
> For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!
> ...


 Are you talking about the drop top 63, that was trying to get out of the hop area??? If so you're thinking of "DEL TORO" and not "El Toro". And i'm pretty sure they weren't trying to disrepect the performer. I think they were just trying to get the people out of there way, so they could get out of the hop area. Cause people weren't letting him move, so that's why he reved up his engine. You couldn't hear shit cause the performers were so loud. I don't think they ment any harm for what they did.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

EL TOROS NOT A HATER HE JUST LOOKS LIKE THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

damn i wanted to go but i had some wrinkles......... :0 :angry:  :tears: :uh:  :ugh: 
http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases......krunch/b.jpg
http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases......runch/b2.jpg
http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases......krunch/c.jpg
http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases......runch/d2.jpg
http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases......krunch/d.jpg
http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases......runch/d1.jpg 



Last edited by Da Spot Car Audio at Jul 27 2004, 05:35 PM


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a good show, got windy and cold as fuck (especially when your car dont have a top!) but it was fun, cant wait for visalia!


----------



## fremontkillacali (Jan 7, 2003)

It was a good show!Mac dre an Mr. Kee were off the hook!!!And the bikini contest was great!Half the girls started taken there close off! :biggrin: 

Cant wait till the next street low show!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

show was cool but windy as fuck as far as for the bikini show just wait till og rider comes out with it itll be worth it belive me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Jul 26 2004, 05:27 PM
> *damn i wanted to go but i had some wrinkles......... :0 :angry:  :tears: :uh:  :ugh:
> http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...krunch/tn/b.jpg
> http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...runch/tn/b2.jpg
> ...


 OMIGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOODNESS! What happened?! :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Jul 26 2004, 06:27 PM
> *damn i wanted to go but i had some wrinkles......... :0 :angry:  :tears: :uh:  :ugh:
> http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...krunch/tn/b.jpg
> http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...runch/tn/b2.jpg
> ...


 What happend homie????


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 26 2004, 04:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 26 2004, 04:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bears_security_@Jul 26 2004, 04:24 PM
> *HEY EL TORO!!!! WHO WERE YOUR BOYS IN THE CAR BY THE STAGE!!!! That was your guys car that was by there. Tha t was pretty fucked up for wat you guys did while my boys were on stage!!!!! Myster E.SirMoj and Sickoholic you guys were riviting up the ingine while they were performing!!! That  was totally disrespectful on your guys half!!! That was st8 bullshit for wat you guys did!! Wat gilbert paid you guys to do that or wat!!
> 
> For all the players who missed the bikini contest and looking for pics I would post them up but dont know if they are alowing XXX pics up on here. You get a pretty good shot whn you are on the side of the stage and not in the crowd!!!!
> ...


I don't know what you were talking about....my car was no where near the stage until everyone had left and I didn't even watch the concert......are you sure it was me........I don't even show a car....so talk to me man....if there is something that I can do, then I'll help out.....are you sure you are even talking to the right guy.......I remember you from the San Jose show and didn't even see you yesterday.......pm me man, I'll give you my number and we can talk if you want, but truthfully, I don't know what you are talking about[/b][/quote]
Dam Bigg Jess, I didn't know your Jeep Cherokee had a loud motor??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

i was driving on 101 south and got hit by a drunk driver before the blossom hill on ramp......... :angry: :ugh:  
he really [email protected]#$%ed my ride up......we had just finished wiring up the system the night before!!!!that really sucked ass.....at least he had insurance :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

i have pictures of the car that hit me on my site....
www.daspotcaraudio.net
goto "showcase" and click on "k5 kustom by drunk driver"
images #13 thru #15 i think....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 26 2004, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 26 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed you my number bro........go check your aol......and I was on the RV side way on the other side......I'll be in Long Beach and Visalia too.......so yeah, man......call me....I left you my number on your email.........[/b][/quote]
ill be in long beach too big jess,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 26 2004, 10:05 PM
> *
> ill be in long beach too big jess,,,,,,,,,,, *


 right on.....we'll have to get some honeys on the cars ....... :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Jul 26 2004, 08:22 PM
> *i have pictures of the car that hit me on my site....
> www.daspotcaraudio.net
> goto "showcase" and click on "k5 kustom by drunk driver"
> images #13 thru #15 i think....*


 That's awful - hopefully no one got hurt!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok guys.....the pics are posted up


----------



## sniper_scope (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 26 2004, 11:48 PM
> *ok guys.....the pics are posted up*


 Link/s? If you don't mind. 
Thanks
uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sniper_scope+Jul 27 2004, 02:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sniper_scope @ Jul 27 2004, 02:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--El Toro 2_@Jul 26 2004, 11:48 PM
> *ok guys.....the pics are posted up*


Link/s? If you don't mind. 
Thanks
uffin:[/b][/quote]
sorry man, I don't know how to post the links up.........


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 27 2004, 08:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 27 2004, 08:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry man, I don't know how to post the links up......... [/b][/quote]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...96edf3836bf69f3


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Jul 26 2004, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jenns64chevy @ Jul 26 2004, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da Spot Car Audio_@Jul 26 2004, 05:27 PM
> *damn i wanted to go but i had some wrinkles......... :0  :angry:    :tears:  :uh:    :ugh:
> http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...krunch/tn/b.jpg
> http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...runch/tn/b2.jpg
> ...


OMIGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOODNESS! What happened?! :0[/b][/quote]
hey if you go back to my original post you can see the pictures better....i accidently posted up the links for my thumbnails...


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the second post that I put up in 2 days guess the first one didnt get up on here . Dont know why must be that layitlow is acting kind of funny these days. But I want to let everyone know that I am man of my word. I talked to El Toro and my resources and was mistaken El Toro for someone else and I know who this person is will talk to him whn I see him. But like I said wat I was going to do" I APOLOGIZE TO EL TORO!!" for wat I thought wat he did. So I know he is down with it and whoever else is interested look for me at the Long Beach Show or Visalia Show and take a shot with us just bring your own cups tho   still want to meet you JENN so look for me at one of the shows!!!!



Peace Bear


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Jul 27 2004, 03:00 PM
> *This is the second post that I put up in 2 days guess the first one didnt get up on here . Dont know why must be that layitlow is acting kind of funny these days. But I want to let everyone know that I am man of my word. I talked to El Toro and my resources and was mistaken El Toro for someone else and I know who this person is will talk to him whn I see him. But like I said wat I was going to do" I APOLOGIZE TO EL TORO!!" for wat I thought wat he did. So I know he is down with it and whoever else is interested look for me at the Long Beach Show or Visalia Show and take a shot with us just bring your own cups tho   still want to meet you JENN so look for me at one of the shows!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 get your story str8 next time so you dont come back looking like an ass on layitlow :uh: you remind me of my little cousin 6 year old cousin


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Jul 27 2004, 02:00 PM
> *This is the second post that I put up in 2 days guess the first one didnt get up on here . Dont know why must be that layitlow is acting kind of funny these days. But I want to let everyone know that I am man of my word. I talked to El Toro and my resources and was mistaken El Toro for someone else and I know who this person is will talk to him whn I see him. But like I said wat I was going to do" I APOLOGIZE TO EL TORO!!" for wat I thought wat he did. So I know he is down with it and whoever else is interested look for me at the Long Beach Show or Visalia Show and take a shot with us just bring your own cups tho    still want to meet you JENN so look for me at one of the shows!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :eeeeeeeeeeeehhhhh?


----------



## BombShell Brunette (Jan 16, 2003)

*OMG, This show was completely off the hook...
the girls showed it allllllllllllllllll...
and the good news is, 
Mr.Parker himself was up on stage and got the closest look through the camera lens guys,
so be on the look out volume 10, 
 


but overall the show was wonderful,
great turn out
props to gil and the crew* 



Last edited by BombShell Brunette at Jul 27 2004, 02:41 PM


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Jul 27 2004, 03:00 PM
> *This is the second post that I put up in 2 days guess the first one didnt get up on here . Dont know why must be that layitlow is acting kind of funny these days. But I want to let everyone know that I am man of my word. I talked to El Toro and my resources and was mistaken El Toro for someone else and I know who this person is will talk to him whn I see him. But like I said wat I was going to do" I APOLOGIZE TO EL TORO!!" for wat I thought wat he did. So I know he is down with it and whoever else is interested look for me at the Long Beach Show or Visalia Show and take a shot with us just bring your own cups tho   still want to meet you JENN so look for me at one of the shows!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, It takes a man to come up and apologize in public...Much respect for that bro...


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy+Jul 27 2004, 10:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impy&caddy @ Jul 27 2004, 10:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bears_security_@Jul 27 2004, 03:00 PM
> *This is the second post that I put up in 2 days guess the first one didnt get up on here . Dont know why must be that layitlow is acting kind of funny these days. But I want to let everyone know that I am man of my word. I talked to El Toro and my resources and was mistaken El Toro for someone else and I know who this person is will talk to him whn I see him. But like I said wat I was going to do" I APOLOGIZE TO EL TORO!!" for wat I thought wat he did. So I know he is down with it and whoever else is interested look for me at the Long Beach Show or Visalia Show and take a shot with us just bring your own cups tho    still want to meet you JENN so look for me at one of the shows!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, It takes a man to come up and apologize in public...Much respect for that bro...[/b][/quote]
Thank you bro.....Not like some haters dont appreciate me doing that like this ho from the cheese state HATING ON ME. READ BELOW HO!!!! 

" D O N T H A T E T H E P L A Y E R!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H A T E T H E G A M E!!!!!!!!!!!
Trying to keep the peace in this community ok admit it that I was wrong and made an ass out of myself in here but the people who did that to my boys made an ass out theirselves. But you wouldnt know because you were too busy eating that cheese up there so keep your comments to yourself or email me!!

Peace bear


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Jul 27 2004, 03:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jenns64chevy @ Jul 27 2004, 03:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bears_security_@Jul 27 2004, 02:00 PM
> *This is the second post that I put up in 2 days guess the first one didnt get up on here . Dont know why must be that layitlow is acting kind of funny these days. But I want to let everyone know that I am man of my word. I talked to El Toro and my resources and was mistaken El Toro for someone else and I know who this person is will talk to him whn I see him. But like I said wat I was going to do" I APOLOGIZE TO EL TORO!!" for wat I thought wat he did. So I know he is down with it and whoever else is interested look for me at the Long Beach Show or Visalia Show and take a shot with us just bring your own cups tho    still want to meet you JENN so look for me at one of the shows!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :eeeeeeeeeeeehhhhh?[/b][/quote]
huh...
if you arent too busy stop by and say hi..........will be at the long beach show........at the visalia show and the stockton show.......so stop by and say hi..........herd alot about you !!

Peace bear


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

fat bear relax on ole girl she dont want nothing to do with you chubby leave her alone why you gotta be sweating a girl on the net.some pimp can't even get some pussy on the street gotta be on layitlow looking like an ass and acting like some wanna be pimp.
and f.y.i. you aint no player you aint doing it so dont front chubby.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986_@Jul 28 2004, 11:02 AM
> *fat bear relax on ole girl she dont want nothing to do with you chubby leave her alone why you gotta be sweating a girl on the net.some pimp can't even get some pussy on the street gotta be on layitlow looking like an ass and acting like some wanna be pimp.
> and f.y.i. you aint no player you aint doing it so dont front chubby.*


 *(((((NOT AGAIN MICHELLE)))))*


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986_@Jul 28 2004, 10:02 AM
> *fat bear relax on ole girl she dont want nothing to do with you chubby leave her alone why you gotta be sweating a girl on the net.some pimp can't even get some pussy on the street gotta be on layitlow looking like an ass and acting like some wanna be pimp.
> and f.y.i. you aint no player you aint doing it so dont front chubby.*


 just shut up bitch.... oh and by the way..i will be at the LONG BEACH SHOW as well


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jul 28 2004, 01:00 PM
> *oh and by the way..i will be at the LONG BEACH SHOW as well*


 Tecates, Coronas, or just tequila and squirt?????? 


fuck it....all of the above....


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 28 2004, 12:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (El Toro 2 @ Jul 28 2004, 12:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--luvregals_@Jul 28 2004, 01:00 PM
> *oh and by the way..i will be at the LONG BEACH SHOW as well*


Tecates, Coronas, or just tequila and squirt?????? 


fuck it....all of the above....[/b][/quote]
tequila straight compa...or coronas..cant mix anymore..cuz im a diabetic???    so i appreciate the taste of tequila more..lol


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986_@Jul 28 2004, 11:02 AM
> *fat bear relax on ole girl she dont want nothing to do with you chubby leave her alone why you gotta be sweating a girl on the net.some pimp can't even get some pussy on the street gotta be on layitlow looking like an ass and acting like some wanna be pimp.
> and f.y.i. you aint no player you aint doing it so dont front chubby.*


 ~What a fucken hater ~


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This was one show that if you missed... well what can I say. Ain't a show like a Streetlow Show. Cause StreetLow does real. We ain't Hollywood we straight HOOD. I must take credit for the Bikini, I mean strip contest. A little words go a long way. Like taco showing. So next time you see me say what up cause we living it Ghetto Fabuloso. 


  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Jul 28 2004, 04:14 PM
> *~What a fucken hater ~
> [snapback]2085249[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986_@Jul 28 2004, 10:02 AM
> *fat bear relax on ole girl she dont want nothing to do with you chubby leave her alone why you gotta be sweating a girl on the net.some pimp can't even get some pussy on the street gotta be on layitlow looking like an ass and acting like some  wanna be pimp.
> and f.y.i. you aint no player you aint doing it so dont front chubby.
> [snapback]2083847[/snapback]​*


thats not very nice..................


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 29 2004, 12:36 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2088029[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 29 2004, 12:36 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2088029[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 28 2004, 09:16 PM
> *This was one show that if you missed... well what can I say. Ain't a show like a Streetlow Show. Cause StreetLow does real. We ain't Hollywood we straight HOOD. I must take credit for the Bikini, I mean strip contest. A little words go a long way. Like taco showing. So next time you see me say what up cause we living it Ghetto Fabuloso.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2086813[/snapback]​*


GUESS ILL HAVE TO BRING THE TROOPS OUT FOR THIS SHOW......CAUSE ITS GOING TO GO DOWN....STREETNLOW STYLE.....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HUMMM.....


----------

